# Favorite game OST?



## Marmoset (Jul 2, 2017)

For some reason I am much more productive when I listen to OST's as background music. AC, Stardew Valley, etc. 

So what is your favorite game soundtrack and why? Any recommendations are welcome for work background noise


----------



## blossum (Jul 2, 2017)

Besides AC? I even have the chrome extension that plays the music of the hour LOL
To The Moon's music is gorgeous! I bought the OST off steam *-*


----------



## Marmoset (Jul 2, 2017)

blossum said:


> Besides AC? I even have the chrome extension that plays the music of the hour LOL
> To The Moon's music is gorgeous! I bought the OST off steam *-*



Oh my goodness you just changed my life~


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 2, 2017)

*breathes heavily*

I love video game music

My favourites are: Xenoblade Chronicles, Xenoblade Chronicles X, Persona series, Sonic, Pokemon and of course Animal Crossing.


----------



## izunia (Jul 2, 2017)

My favorite will always be Final Fantasy VIII (8). I think it's because that game meant so much to me as a kid. There are quite a few tracks that relax me every time I listen to them. Same thing with the Klonoa: Door to Phantomile soundtrack, that was the first video game I ever played so I have more nostalgia reasons for liking that. I also really like the soundtracks to all of the Mass Effect games.


----------



## Prisma (Jul 3, 2017)

My favorite is definatly Life is Strange's OST


----------



## Bowie (Jul 3, 2017)

Probably _Sonic Adventure_, which also happens to be my favourite video game of all time.

_Portal 2_ is an extremely close second.


----------



## Kitsey (Jul 3, 2017)

Omg sometimes I get really into video game music. My favorite is probably The Last of Us, but I've made myself a mix cd of a bunch of songs from the Kingdom Hearts games and another one with songs from the Silent Hill games that I still listen to all the time.


----------



## Pixonii (Jul 3, 2017)

Heyo! I really like the OST of ACNL (of course), any Pokemon game, Minecraft (It gets annoying sometimes since I play Minecraft hours on hours and it makes me impatient but when I'm in a good mood I love it!), many Zelda games and Undertale's OST (although it's kind of all over the place in terms of length, speed and feeling in each song).

 I tend to find myself also looking up video game ost compilations for studying on youtube since I don't know many games yet and it introduces me to very cool songs as well as games!


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh my God Undertale. The main songs are all awesome, they all have the powers to HIT YA RIGHT IN THE FEELS even if you haven't played the game. I also love the vocal covers out there. And one thing I personally like about it is, as Pixonii said, the shift of tones from music to music. I like that particular thing because I can listen to it when I'm sad, when I'm focusing on something, when I'm happy, when I'm trying to sleep...


----------



## Franny (Jul 6, 2017)

Bayonetta 2, Portal 2, PMTTYD and Halo 2 all tend to be video game soundtracks I find myself listening to. Bayo2 most out of all.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

LISA, Undertale, Pokemon, Night in the woods, AC, and Kirby.
Most of them are catchy and relaxing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

LISA, Undertale, Pokemon, Night in the woods, AC, and Kirby.
Most of them are catchy and relaxing.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 6, 2017)

I think I enjoy Halo 3: ODST's the most. The sound of the saxophone playing sorrowful tunes as you explore the city at night by yourself looking for your squad amazes me.


----------



## abc123wee (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm actually quite the OST connoisseur, I even have a *shameless plug incoming* playlist for my favorites!
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpeohn97f3nzAnHGV5fiaalmjAIjY_nbu

My favorite would probably be Wind Waker. Zelda already has great music, but something about the Wind Waker OST is really nostalgic, and just feels like adventure. Also, I LOVE all of the Wind Instruments.


----------



## Mu~ (Jul 7, 2017)

Terranigma and Pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of the sky.


----------



## Noir (Jul 7, 2017)

Everything around .hack//

because honestly. The music produced by Yuki Kajiura, or Akira Yamaoka from Silent Hill are some of the most hauntingly beautiful tracks I have ever listened to.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 7, 2017)

All the Professor Layton soundtracks


----------



## dragonflyblues (Jul 8, 2017)

Ooh, game OSTs.

Some tracks from the Bravely series are pretty good, like The Day The Wind Blew, Ringabel's special move theme, Caldisla's theme, and the final dungeon's theme. (Honestly, the final dungeon's theme made me slightly nauseous when I was finishing the game. It's so disturbing!)

My favourites from FE: Fates (Birthright) are Far Dawn (both Normal and Storm), Alight (Storm), Quiet Burn (Roar) and Dance in the Dark. There are probably more but this game has so much music in it! I love that the battle themes change as you switch from battle view and map view.

Recently I've been playing an absolutely fantastic game by the name of Horizon: Zero Dawn. The hype is true this time. It's been made beautifully in every way, including the music. My favourites are Meridian (both Day and Night), Atmosphere IV, In Great Strides and Your Hand of Sun and Jewels. Breathtaking stuff. My _absolute_ favourite would have to be Meridian's night theme (Meridian, Shining). It started playing just as things were picking up in Meridian and I really felt awesome with it playing in the background - like some kind of post-apocalyptic James Bond robot-rider.


----------



## piske (Jul 8, 2017)

Right now I really love the OST to the game Viridi on the PC. It's really chill and nice to have on in the background when I'm online or playing another game. 

My all-time favorite OST is Final Fantasy VIII. It brings back such great memories and I still love "Eyes on Me" to this day.

Viridi:






FF8:






"Eyes on Me":


----------



## Franny (Jul 8, 2017)

Noir said:


> Everything around .hack//



Wow, how could I forget .hack//
I love G.U's ost. The avatar battle songs are amazing


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jul 9, 2017)

Catherine's OST.  (basically all the songs featured during the non-nightmare sequences)


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

Hmm, tough but Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum (any pokemon game would work, but these have my favorite tracks out of the series) Super Mario Galaxy 1 and/or 2, Sonic CD, or Spyro the Dragon. There are many really good game soundtracks, so I just chose a few of my favorites, but really anything that other people have commented would work just as well as these


----------



## cloudmask (Jul 11, 2017)

it used to be undertale, but now i have to go with night in the woods. i love to have it going in the background no matter what i'm doing and just stay in that world for a while. it's got some of the best music i've heard in any game, ever.


----------



## oliversacnl (Jul 11, 2017)

Definitely Undertale. I really love "Dummy!," "Bonetrousle," "Metal Crusher," "Death By Glamour," and "Can You Really Call This a Hotel, I Didn't Receive a Mint on My Pillow or Anything."


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jul 16, 2017)

My favorite ost would have to be Crypt of the Necromancer: Jake Kaufman version. This ost makes you feel like doin a sick dance while at the same time makes you panic because the length of the song is how long you have in a level, its a great mix of tension and funk ?▲?


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 16, 2017)

Sims 2 building soundtrack & Sims 3 loading soundtrack


----------



## danceonglitter (Jul 18, 2017)

The three I like/listen to the most are Xenoblade Chronicles, Fire Emblem Awakening and The Legend Of Zelda : Ocarina Of Time! also, the I Am Setsuna soundtrack is gorgeous <3


----------



## tavinos (Jul 21, 2017)

In all honesty, I really love the OST's  from a game called Kingdom Hearts. There's currently 7 games that aren't remasters or bundles, with the long awaited part 3 that I've been waiting so long for.. part 2 came out in 2005 and part 3 was ANNOUNCED IN 2013. Now it's 2017 and we FINALLY got a release date- Coming 2018... Well, its better than seeing "now in Development" again lmao. ANYWAYS, SORRY FOR THE RANT haha, back to the topic.  I really like the music from the Kingdom Hearts series bc its just so well orchestrated and they play at just the right place, at just the right time. Major goosebumps haha. And i really like Undertale's OST's as well, but I just prefer KH haha.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 21, 2017)

Mega Man II, Kid Icarus and Secret of Mana.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Final Fantasy X


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

i love video game music so much. some of my favorites are ace attorney, animal crossing, undertale, professor layton, legend of zelda and pokemon (especially diamond and pearl)


----------



## Twinklethighs (Jul 22, 2017)

I love the OST of Acnl (especially 7PM, my all time favourite) but also Chrono Trigger, i never actually played the game but i fell in love with the OST. I also much prefer the piano versions of OSTs, it is a lot more calming and easy to listen to for hours on end


----------



## boring (Jul 22, 2017)

So the Final Fantasy VII soundtrack makes me sosoososos happy but my ultimate would have to be the final fantasy XI soundtrack (it always has me goosebump-y)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2017)

My favorite OSTs include SM64, MK64, Mario Party 1, Zelda OOT, and Pokemon Sapphire/Ruby. I also love pretty much any NES videogame music, too.


----------



## oliversacnl (Jul 24, 2017)

Oh, Ace Attorney is amazing! I especially loved Matt Engarde's theme song when he swishes around his drink. That was so cool-sounding. 

I also really loved Professor Layton since it was pleasant and not overwhelming.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 27, 2017)

like the whole persona series soundtracks?
persona 4....... if i had to pick?!?!?!?1 its too hard


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 27, 2017)

Dark cloud, but that's mainly nostalgia talking. Its just so relaxing for the most part. I just wish Level-5 would make a remake of the series or at least continue it.

My second favourite is probably FFXIV. Its just SO GOOD.


----------



## Joy (Jul 28, 2017)

Persona series, Final Fantasy (sometimes) all things Ace Attorney, can we just talk about Apollo, Simon, Athena and Klavier's themes?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 28, 2017)

I love the Splatoon soundtracks. Splattack was one of the reasons that initiated my interest in Splatoon because it got stuck in my head and was so catchy. I love the Far Cry 3 soundtrack too.


----------



## Kip (Jul 28, 2017)

Many have already posted ones I would have, so instead I'll go with something a little less well known.

*Hue*. It has such an amazing soundtrack that I keep coming back to listen to it. It's perfect for studying, listening or just having on in the background. The game its self while a little short is a lot of fun.


Spoiler: A sample for those who are curious


----------



## Nerd House (Jul 28, 2017)

Not a single person mentioned CHRONO CROSS.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoEMaWrQBQM&list=PL04ADB121151A2C5E
*Forum, I am extremely disappointed in you.*


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jul 29, 2017)

Besides animal crossing I would have to say my favorites would be either legend of zelda windwaker because I get goosebumps and fantastic memories when listening to it, or the undertale soundtrack, I really love music and it was hard to decide which 1-3 of them I could pick but I decided with LoZ windwaker, Undertale, and of course super mario sunshine because its bomb.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 3, 2017)

Animal Crossing takes the cake for me; simplistic, relaxing and beautiful. I've even made myself a playlist of fan made songs for the 24 hours.

Mario Galaxy is second. Gusty Garden, Good Egg, Buoy Base, Purple Comet, Slimy Spring...


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 3, 2017)

The Bowser's Inside Story OST is my favorite.


----------



## Geoni (Aug 3, 2017)

Journey






Edit: Oh yes. Why? Because the soundtrack really captured the essence of what the game is about, which is wordless emotions. This and how it's what gave me one of my most memorable gaming experiences during a time when I was very down.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 3, 2017)

Mostly Zelda OSTs (especially the 25th Anniversary Medley),
also Kingdom Hearts series, Child of Light,
and quite a few others I can't quite grasp at the moment.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND JOURNEY! How could I forget, I used to sleep to this all the time at its release.
Thanks, @Dad! (that's weird to say LOL)


----------



## pizzapie44 (Aug 4, 2017)

JET SET RADIOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 5, 2017)

Let's just say, Splatoon 2 is the way to go.
I'm practically in love with the Squid Sisters, Really good singing voices and looks in general.
My two favorites are Tide Goes Out and Bomb Rush Blush, with Spicy Inktation (Idk if that's the name of it lmao) following behind them. Besides that, I guess TF2 would make some good background music.


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 5, 2017)

I think I've answered this before in a similar thread, and I may have given a different answer then lol. But here are some of my favourites.

Abz?. Holy crap, the music made me actually shed tears while playing. Beyond words.





Kingdom Hearts, of course.


Spoiler











Final Fantasy XIII. I don't caaaaare what y'all say, I love the game and the soundtrack


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2017)

Sunset..I love that kind of old political folk stuff so it's right up ma' alley.


----------



## gldawn (Aug 6, 2017)

I love the music in Animal Crossing, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Minecraft.


----------



## boring (Aug 6, 2017)

So there are quite a few that really get me
Final Fantasy XI - makes me kinda emotional?? Maybe it's memories, tsch.
Okage Shadow King OST - ruin me oh mY GOD
Undertale - Has a pretty cute soundtrack for the most part
ACPG - the original maan, can't beat it
The Minecraft Story Mode OST actually really gets to me, didn't see it coming - the song 'No More Creepers' kinda just makes me think of it being the end of my own personal adventure, and I can just sigh and look into the distance and zone out and it will all be fine.
but my all time favourite HAS to be The Beginners Guide OST - Ryan Roth is a really good composer and the music for TBG is so strange and confusing sometimes (take whisper machine) but can suddenly become beautiful and gives me the sweet chills. (The song 'Va' makes me feel like everything is gonna be ok - theres a forest near my house that I sit in with my ipod and i just put on va and its really calming, ' D.S. Coda' makes me feel emotional and makes me feel like its the end of my own story)


----------



## unravel (Aug 8, 2017)

My top 5 OST

The World Ends With You
Persona 3/4
Bravely Default
NieR Automata
I am Setsuna


----------



## Cress (Aug 9, 2017)

Any hacked copy of Smash with your favorite songs added.
I'm going to go with _Bravely Second_ personally. Yes, Second over Default. Default's soundtrack was mostly classical with some hints of rock, and gave the feeling of 4 friends just going out on an adventure. Which is completely fine and fit perfectly well with the game, and the music is still great. But imo Second used music more effectively. It's one of those cases that if you listen to the music without playing the game first, you won't quite understand what makes it special and it seems pretty generic (besides the completely way over-the-top normal battle theme). But the game's has a much darker mood than the first game and events happened much quicker (we can all agree that Bravely dragged on a bit too long at times) and the music enforces this *perfectly*. Bravely had its dark moments like Mephilia drugging (?) 2 girls that were like 8 to kill each other (well actually her sisters + De Rosa were all a bit nutty), but you forget that once "He of the Name" starts playing. Second has you fighting a psychopath that killed his own son and mentally tortures people for fun/to make up for it while THIS SONG is playing. You quickly realize that you aren't winning that fight, emphasized by the foreboding music. After a while of stalling, *plot* happens and the music changes to something much more somber. This song usually only plays when talking to someone with an extreme amount of guilt and dread, but this is the only time when it plays during a battle, and is also the boss' way of showing that he's given up, on the battle and on life in general.
Also the Ba'al theme returns from the first game unchanged, but the new Ba'als added match the theme's creepiness and uneasiness. Goldie and Mega Ultra Waifu Chicken are great, and they put up a good fight, but they are pretty basic to the insanity that Second pulls out from absolutely nowhere.

Also a quick shoutout to Miitopia having a strangely amazing OST? Apparently the Rhythm Heaven team worked on it and it sounds very similar to their style, but it works so well (even the slight hints of dubstep. Yes, good dubstep in a mii game. Never expected to hear that, did ya?) so props to them.


----------



## hylian1996 (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm the same way. When I am working on school work or a project I always turn on an OST for background noise. Usually I will listen to one of the Zelda games, because the music is iconic. Sometimes though I go further back and listen to 64-era OST like Paper Mario or Donkey Kong 64!


----------



## MinishMae (Aug 12, 2017)

I have several actually: Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky, Journey, and Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons. 
I love the dungeon themes in EoS and the soundtrack of that game is extremely nostalgic for me too~

Both Journey and Brothers have fantasy-like music, and it's really catchy and ambient-- especially Journey. 
I'd recommend all of the soundtracks if you're drawing or doing homewrok~


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 14, 2017)

Pokemon the core games
Pokemon md
Final fantasy 7ahhh so good
Dkc tropical freeze almost every level had its own song!
Harmonknight
Yoshis wooly world it's so bubbley and sweet! 
Undertale .
Ac -everygame
Heroes of the Storm ost is gud


----------



## Silversea (Aug 14, 2017)

Off the top of my head:

Ecco the Dolphin
Okami
Kingdom Hearts


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 16, 2017)

pizzapie44 said:


> JET SET RADIOOOOOOOOOO



The US version of that game ruined that by changing the name to Jet Grind Radio, plus in the US version they say "RADIO!" instead of "RADIOOOOOOOOOOO!" which is disappointing. I believe they reverted those changes when the game got rereleased though.

___________________________________________________________

My favourite soundtracks in video games are:
 - Animal Crossing (N64 / GCN)
 - Animal Crossing: Wild World and City Folk / Let's Go to the City
 - Super Mario 64
 - Super Mario Sunshine
 - Super Mario Bros.
 - Super Mario Bros. 2
 - Super Mario Bros. 3
 - Super Mario World
 - Super Smash Bros.
 - Super Smash Bros. Melee
 - Mario Kart 64
 - Mario Kart: Double Dash!!
 - Mario Kart DS
 - Pokemon Gen 1 (Green, Red, Blue, Yellow)
 - Pokemon Gen 2 (Gold, Silver, Crystal)
 - SpongeBob SquarePants: Battle for Bikini Bottom
 - Team Fortress 2
 - DOOM (original, 3DO version despite the bad port it had amazing music)
 - GTA 3 (underrated soundtrack that gets too much hate)
 - GTA Vice City (the 80's music is amazing)
 - GTA San Andreas (I'm just used to the music due to how much I played that game)
 - Burnout 2: Point of Impact
 - Old versions of Minecraft (before 1.6 added new music which was meh)
 - LittleBigPlanet
 - LittleBigPlanet 2
 - Penny Racers (PS2, also known as Gadget Racers in US and Choro Q HG in Japan)

I've obviously missed a few, but I can't be bothered to add them in.


----------



## goro (Aug 17, 2017)

ahah, i'm always really bad with these. picking favorites isn't really a talent of mine. i love the danganronpa, animal crossing, monster hunter, and spore soundtracks though. the first three paper mario games as well


----------



## Mash (Aug 19, 2017)

Animal Crossing, obviously, Pokemon Red/Blue (Nostalgia), and BOTW.


----------



## Balverine (Aug 21, 2017)

Undertale o vo


----------



## hzl (Aug 21, 2017)

Skyrim, and the original minecraft soundtracks.


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

Spongebob Squarepants: Battle for Bikini Bottom (I'm not joking it makes me so productive)


----------



## davidlblack (Oct 13, 2017)

Super Mario Sunshine, Cave Story, Shovel Knight Treasure Trove, Wind Waker, Ocarina of Time, ACNL, Mario Kart 8, Super Smash Brothers Melee, Super Smash Brothers for Wii U...


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 14, 2017)

Probably Final Fantasy VI. I love that soundtrack to pieces and have listened to it so many times. 

But there's a lot of great game soundtracks out there.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Heck yeah it's going to be undertake and splatoon ost's! (Squid sisters only though lol)


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 14, 2017)

Some of my favorite OST's comes from Splatoon (2), Pokemon (especially Mystery Dungeon), Animal 
Crossing, Super Mario Sunshine, Luigi's Mansion, Harvest Moon (especially A Wonderful Life9, Mario 
Kart 8, Sonic Adventure (2) and Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 15, 2017)

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles and Ecco the Dolphin comes to mind. Otherwise I can only think of single songs from various games (recently, the Subcon Forest "off path" track from Hat in Time has really stuck in my head).


----------



## Toot (Oct 16, 2017)

Jet Set Radio and Jet Set Radio Future have probably the best soundtrack ever. Hideki Naganuma's remixes are amazing and they choose some of the best artist to include. Cibo Matto and Guitar Vader are love.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 16, 2017)

jet set radio and rayman 2

- - - Post Merge - - -

kirby mouse attack and super star ultra


----------



## Sloom (Oct 16, 2017)

I actually created a playlist of all my favourite OSTs (and some other random animevibe songs and stuff) to help me be more productive when I can't think.

It's here if you're interested


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 16, 2017)

the OST for the Persona games.
Like Persona 3
Or Persona 4
And Persona 5


----------



## Spoon_Kitty (Oct 21, 2017)

Undertale... It's so good. Every song is ridiculously catchy. I find myself always coming back to listen.  I also really love Yoshi's Island (SNES)'s soundtrack. It gives me nostalgia of playing it when I was young. (*?꒳`*)


----------



## Garrett (Oct 21, 2017)

Skies of Arcadia
Fire Emblem Fates
Ocarina of Time


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 23, 2017)

Oml Xenoblade Chronicles _for sure._ I cannot express enough how amazing it is. Agniratha (Day) is my favorite, so much that I cried the first five times that I listened to it, I was overwhelmed by how beautiful it is. Of course this is my opinion, but I still recommend giving the four hours+ OST a try.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 24, 2017)

Of course there's amazing stuff like Smg 1-2 but rn ill just say PUYO LUYO TETRIS / CHRONIC L E ( honestly idk how you would type out the Jap pronunciation of chronicles )


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 24, 2017)

I usually only notice videogame soundtracks when they work their way into my brain earworm style from playing for too long and therefore become annoying...

but the ACNL music is all fantastic and so relaxing...
(Kirby's Epic Yarn = very relaxing music too heh)

and the Breath of the Wild music is gorgeous


----------



## angiepie (Nov 13, 2017)

Bit of a bump, but

Undertale, Final Fantasy X, Ara Fell, and Ori and the Blind Forest.


----------



## KnoxUK (Nov 16, 2017)

Red dead redemption


----------



## chamsae (Dec 12, 2017)

i really love the ost for deus ex human revolution!!! also assassins creed 3/4. the theme song of uncharted in all of its versions is beautiful. and of course acnl, especially the night tunes in the snow version haha


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 13, 2017)

Eternal Darkness
Resident Evil Remake
Silent Hill 3 and 4
Killer 7
Turok 2
Streets of Rage 2 and 3
Dracula X (Snes)
Castlevania Adventures 2
Goemon's Great Adventure
Zelda Ocarina of Time and Wind Waker

Just to Name a few


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 13, 2017)

Miitopia is pretty awesome music


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 13, 2017)

I also remember really liking the Donkey Kong Country soundtracks and Star Fox Adventure. Basically anything from the Rareware days is usually good.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 15, 2017)

Undoubtedly, the Megaman Zero OST.


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 16, 2017)

*Q*: *Favorite game OST?*

*A*: Out of all the games that I have played throughout my entire life... It's quite difficult to pick only one favorite game OST. Hahaha. Lately, the game OST that I have been currently listening to is .hack//G.U. Last Recode since the game had merged three games into one (Vol. 1 - Vol. 3) with an added addition (Vol. 4). The game is a remaster of the original PS2 .hack//G.U. series for those that do not know. The OST for that game is quite superb that I recommend that one should give them a listen.


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 16, 2017)

This is a very hard choice to make. I will have to say hands down Chrono Cross. I absolutely loved the score for that game. I remember also just leaving the game on a screen for hours and racking up play time just because I loved the song for that area. It is a very beautiful piece of art. I somehow someway will always return to listening to it throughout the year.

A close second is the Chrono Trigger soundtrack. That is packed with nostalgia and good feelings all around.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Donkey Kong soundtracks are great as well, and Final Fantasy X, not so much X-2 lol.

I really enjoyed Final Fantasy VIII too.


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2017)

Katamari Damacy's OST will most likely always be my favourite or one of my favourites. I also love the Bayonetta soundtrack for both of the games and Splatoon's soundtrack (also for both games).


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 17, 2017)

Final Fantasy IX tops my list. A verrrrrry close second would be Ori and the Blind Forest. That game has an AMAZING soundtrack.


----------



## Geoni (Dec 19, 2017)

MishMeesh said:


> I think I've answered this before in a similar thread, and I may have given a different answer then lol. But here are some of my favourites.
> 
> Abz?. Holy crap, the music made me actually shed tears while playing. Beyond words.
> 
> ...



Aaaaah the part where you swim with the Blue Whales. 

Also, no shame in liking the FF13 soundtrack. This is one of my favorite tracks in all of gaming alongside OoT's Forest Temple:






The synth beats that kick in at 1:11 are nothing short of amazing.


----------



## datsuryouku (Dec 19, 2017)

When it comes to favorite, it really is dependent on the mood, situation, etc. However, Kingdom Hearts always gets my gears and heart moving so strongly and so quickly. However, Zelda is nostalgic and relaxing. It also gets my imagination running to the hills.


----------



## Anactoria (Dec 24, 2017)

Dunno if they've been mentioned, but Transistor has a really good vocal OST, especially if you've played the game and know the scenes... Crypt of the Necrodancer is amazingly fun. Final Fantasy and Oblivion are also pretty top-notch


----------



## doodle (Dec 24, 2017)

My favorite OST might be Kingdom Hearts 1. I adored that CD and played it all the time when I was young. I also really enjoy Final Fantasy IX's soundtrack! Another honorable mention would be Splatoon's in both games, as the songs always hype me up!


----------



## thisistian (Dec 31, 2017)

The credit soundtrack in Pokemon X, called Kiseki <3


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 14, 2018)

Dunno if I've posted but ( I'm no order unless noted )
1 earthbound ahh~ahh~Ahh~
2 FF vii UNLESS it's mid 2nd disk - 3rd disk overworld song that Actually sometimes kept me up at night.
3 ( this is the noted ) SPA SPA SPA SPLATOON! the best thing any mortal video game composer could actually make!
4 Pokemon 
5 Pokemon oras I loved Rse's original sound track and Bam This happens! So much nostalgia
6 Pokemon usum / gen 7 I can't believe how much of a comeback they made with this sound track especially ( imo ) non repetitive battle music!
Much much more.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dunno if I've posted but ( I'm no order unless noted )
1 earthbound ahh~ahh~Ahh~
2 FF vii UNLESS it's mid 2nd disk - 3rd disk overworld song that Actually sometimes kept me up at night.
3 ( this is the noted ) SPA SPA SPA SPLATOON! the best thing any mortal video game composer could actually make!
4 Pokemon 
5 Pokemon oras I loved Rse's original sound track and Bam This happens! So much nostalgia
6 Pokemon usum / gen 7 I can't believe how much of a comeback they made with this sound track especially ( imo ) non repetitive battle music!
Much much more.

- - - Post Merge - - -

3 times i have posted here~ should I stop?


----------



## Freddie (Jan 14, 2018)

Champoin theme in Pokemon SuMo/USUM


----------



## Zireael (Jan 15, 2018)

NieR:Automata probably has my favourite soundtrack, though I love the original NieR's OST too. Both games have incredibly powerful music, and they're a pleasure to listen to while drawing and doing other monotonous tasks. Some other favourites of mine are Final Fantasy IX, Final Fantasy Brave Exvius, Monster Hunter Tri, Megaman X (and Maverick Hunter X), numerous Zelda games, Star Fox: Assault, and Blade & Soul. I could probably list tons more, I love video game OSTs, but I can't think of any more off the top of my head.


----------



## mitfy (Jan 15, 2018)

as others have said, undertale has a beautiful soundtrack. one of the best ever imo.
i also love the ace attorney soundtrack, it's very fun and exciting (most of them, at least).

also... deemo!!! deemo is entirely around music and all of the songs are beautifully composed and are so fun and aaaaaaa. i highly recommend deemo both to play and to just listen to. i actually have a playlist of a handful of my favorite songs from deemo (both with and without vocals) that i've listened to many times while doing work.


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 16, 2018)

Tower of Heaven: Super Catchy and chill chi-tunes, especially like the piano piece that also plays in the game.
Gameboy Robocop Title Theme: Another really good chip tune piece, amazing for a GB game.
Mario Kart DS Wifi Menu: The calm before the storm I bring to Mario Kart DS players online, really soothing and nostalgic. The credit music is also pretty nostalgic for me.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

I am a HUGE fan of Undertale's soundtrack, Toby Fox's music has always been relatively important to me since I was about 12 and I feel like he really refined his style in Undertale.

Super Mario World also has a really catchy and amazing soundtrack, but so do most of the Mario games in general.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2018)

Xenoblade Chronicles is my favorite soundtrack.











Starcraft is also pretty good.






Tropico's soundtrack is one of the reasons I enjoy it. I have no idea what they're singing about, but it's pleasant to listen to.






There are so many more games with great soundtracks, but those are a few examples.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

My favorite one is Majoras Mask, especially "Majora's Incarnate Battle".. I dunno why,
I just think it's way too funny, so it always makes me happy


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 26, 2018)

Skyrimmmmmmmmm (or animal crossing). 
But Skyrim probably because it's just such an amazing game that I've loved for many years and it has such a beautiful and expansive soundtracks. Nothing like wandering through the wilderness, moutains and forests looking at the northen lights with the amazing music playing c:


----------



## betta (Apr 27, 2018)

am I the only one who doesn't pay attention to muzic while playing ? LOL


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Apr 27, 2018)

Night in the Woods OST is hands-down one of my favorite OST


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 28, 2018)

Aside from pokemon and animal crossing, I'd say the Persona 5 OST is my favorite www


----------



## boring (Apr 28, 2018)

Probably,, The Last Of Us; that game has such a compelling soundtrack. It would be that or the soundtrack from The Walking Dead Telltale Game. Both of those have soundtracks that give me SHIVERS


----------



## teanopi (Apr 28, 2018)

Some of my favorites right now would have to be Super Mario Odyssey, Miitopia, and Pokemon Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon.

Pretty much every Mario and Pokemon game has a good soundtrack, though.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 28, 2018)

Not sure anyone's said it yet, so I will: The Super Mario Galaxy soundtrack. It was so incredible; the instrumentals were stunning. The music that plays when you beat the game still brings me to tears to this very day.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 29, 2018)

Doki Doki Literature Club! It has a beautiful OST. I bought some of the songs and listen to them all of the time lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 3, 2018)

Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (+Kai, Rei, Hou, Matsuri, Kizuna, and Sui)
Ougon Musou Kyouku (+X and ?CROSS)
ROSE GUNS DAYS
TRianThology ～Sanmenkyou no Kuni no Alice～
Umineko no Naku Koro ni (+Chiru, Tsubasa, Hane, and PS3)

so anything 07th expansion


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 3, 2018)

Persona games tend to have some of my favorite OSTs. I'd also say the original Animal Crossing, Earthbound, Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask, and the Paper Mario series.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 6, 2018)

Splatoon 1 & 2, Sonic Mania, Sonic CD, Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## dedenne (May 6, 2018)

i'll be shocked if no ones said pokemon bw/bw2, those games have beautiful music


----------



## calamitybot (May 7, 2018)

The undertale soundtrack is amazing for me. I'm familiar with all of the songs, and I've always loved Toby Fox's music since he started working on the homestuck ost. Of course, I also like the animal crossing games ost a lot. Also, I really love the music in overwatch. It works so well in the game and hearing the music play as the map is revealed is always so exciting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! How could I forget? I love the danganronpa series, and it's music is fantastic. It has a few reoccuring leitmotifs that play at crucial parts in the story, and the music meshes so dramatically well with the game. The soundtrack is great to listen to when I want to feel like I'm a cool detective.


----------



## vvindows98 (May 8, 2018)

Night in the Woods has the BEST soundtrack, it's really cosy if that makes sense?? i use it for drawing a lot


----------



## lunatepic (May 8, 2018)

^^^ yes!! night in the woods's ost is so nice and atmospheric and it fits the game so well

also I unironically still listen to the undertale soundtrack all the time, fight me


----------



## Ghostkid (May 10, 2018)

Pokemon mario mother and fallout are my favorites!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2018)

Just started playing Endless Legend again. I forgot how good the soundtrack is.


----------



## duckykate (May 22, 2018)

The wind waker


----------



## Hellfish (May 25, 2018)

The halo trilogy and halo reach. It holds so much nostalgia for me and I get emotional listening to it. Any soundtrack with string instruments that use bows (like a violin) just melt me... I adore them so much


----------



## Trundle (May 25, 2018)

So many of the tracks in Pokemon RSE just nail down the feel of the game. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## alirafami (May 29, 2018)

Skyrim, I'll let the game sit on the main screen while I'm loading a bowl sometimes, and just enjoy the greatness.


----------

